

Fliggo (YC S08) launches TwitVid - the TwitPic of video - sharpshoot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/21/twitvid-wants-to-be-the-twitpic-of-video-sharing-on-twitter/

======
ryanwaggoner
I don't fully understand...why not just post your video to Youtube and then
tweet the URL?

~~~
chris24
I suppose the only real reason to use Twitpic or TwitVid over Flickr & YouTube
would be for the Twitter-specific features. For TwitVid, I guess that's easy
access to retweet, favorite, or reply to a video. For Twitpic, I suppose that
would be the reply chains that appear below the pictures. I'm still surprised
that's enough to make people want to use these services over the more
popular/mainstream ones.

~~~
lanaer
Within certain demographics, twitpic _is_ more popular than flickr. It may not
even be that hard to find people who use twitpic and don’t even know what
flickr is.

Another advantage: if you’re using twitter, it’s easier to get started with
twitpic than with flickr, since you don’t need a new account. Obviously this
does not apply if you were using flickr already.

------
mrduncan
It looks like the .com (<http://twitvid.com>) belongs to someone else, does
anyone else see this as a pretty big hurdle to adoption?

~~~
pg
It seems like it's not the end of the world. Dropbox doesn't have dropbox.com,
and they're doing well. It's a constant annoyance, but it doesn't kill you.
What kills you is making something users don't like. As long as you make
something users like, you can survive domain name problems.

~~~
shabda
But its a constant annoyance which is going to stay for ever. Why not choose a
different name? (Or buy the domain, _before_ launching, its going to cost
more, the more successful you become.)

~~~
byrneseyeview
Yeah, I heard about this one guy who dropped out of Harvard to run a company
even though he didn't own the companyname.com:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20050318022700/http://facebook.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20050318022700/http://facebook.com/\(from)
when the company had just raised $13M).

------
jmonegro
Really well done, really well executed. The .com version might be dangerous,
as people tend to type the .com intuitively, but these guys got the advantage
of an early release...

------
sfphotoarts
Another one like this thats been live for a couple of weeks now..
<http://tinyvid.io> \- much the same thing.

